# Enchanted Night



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I should have tagged this on to the Good Reads thread, but I think this book is worthy of it's own thread.

I was given it the other day and read it in a couple of hours (it's a Novella, just a hundred pages or so) and was absolutely staggered by it. It is without doubt the best book I have ever read. The world he creates in the story is the world I want to live in. I implore you all to read this. I have vauge recollections that it won the Booker, or Orange literary prize a while back, and I can tell you, it's fully deserved.

*Enchanted Night - by Stephen Millhauser.*

Read it now, or I'll come around and burn your houses down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

I have NOT read this, but I really like Millhauser - I'll pick up a copy. Maybe we can discuss THIS first in the Book Club. It might be an easier first read than the Nabokov.

Have you not read his "Edwin Mullhouse?" It's an astounding novel that deals with Reality versus subjectivity, is the character created by the author or does he create himself using the author, etc...very head trippy, disturbing.

He writes for folks like us - those narcissistic minds lost inside themselves and their own lonliness. Agree with Martin, I'd HIGHLY recommend Millhauser's work - but be warned "Edwin Mullhouse" is CREEPY, i.e., hard to know what is real, etc. and the author seems to "enter" the story in kind of a Truman Show way.....very surreal.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You must read it, it's incredible. If would be great if we could get this into the bookclub. It's not a heavy read, and is quite short....a good start perhaps ? I'm also going to recommend 'The Dice Man' by Luke Reinhart.

No, I haven't read any of his other work but I've instructed my mother and associated minions to hunt down anything by him and buy it for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

I ordered Enchanted Night from Amazon, just wanted to tell you.

Will post my thoughts/opinionated literary opinions soon. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

My copy of this just arrived from Amazon.

Several pages into it, must say VERY intriguing.

Everyone interested in our upcoming book club may indeed want to order it....I think it's a great suggestion for an early read.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Janine, does it seem like somthing too intense for those of looking for something a little lighter to read?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

No, I think it looks fine. It's Literature, not popular fiction, so it's not totally light...but in terms of its Disturbance Factor, I think you can read it either just as a story or look (if you want) for deeper meanings. Again, I'm only about 25 pages into it...but I'd say go for it. It's beautiful writing.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okie Dokie, you guys know I am not one for dark ( perhaps mental disturbing and scarey :shock: ) books or movies, *but* I am going to offer my mind up as the sacrificial lamb for all of us who might shy away from something like this. Martin says it is "incredible" and Janine says "it's beautiful writing".

So, when I can drag my sciatica ridden ass to the bookstore, I shall get said book.

Till then, I myself am deep in to Green Eggs and Ham. (lol at my own self.)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't be afriad, as I am of Sebastians muderous Olives, of this book. If I could describe it in two words, I'd say "Romantically Melancholy", with a sprinkle of magic thrown in.

It's a truely superb piece of work. In the meantime, I'm going to give serious thought to Terri's "sciatica ridden ass". Slobber.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I should have known after reading the above about my * that you were in dire need of getting laid....God love ya. 

So hey, had to get the book ordered. 5 day wait. 

Why do you guess the guy at the bookstore said over the phone..." You do know this is a novella ? "

What's up with that? Kind of sounded like...You do know this is about masturbation, don't you? Sounded spooky to me. :shock:

Any ideas why he would say that? I'm thinking the guy was maybe like a dull brown crayon and wanted to act bright.

Okay, so I am preparing myself to read the best book I've read in a long time. Can't wait. Hope you guys wait a bit longer before you discuss it.

terri


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL, Terri* I have not a clue why the bookseller would say it like that, lol. I have to think it's just YOU, lol...and something you in your wonderfully wacky way bring out in people!

I'm thinking maybe in a day or so, I'll announce Ya Olde Book Club thread again and tell folks we're going to discuss Enchanted Night and The Defense starting in July.

The 2 books are nothing alike, but there is a very intriguing theme that comes up in my mind concerning the two, and it could make for an interesting conversation. Anyone's who has read one or both would like the discussion.

Cool?

"you know its about masturbation, don't you?" LOL..that is a wonderful description of someone's vocal tone, lolol


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

So, the wierd guy from the bookstore called and left a message that my book is in. My husband even remarked how wierd his voice was on the machine. Oh man, I guess I'm probably going to have to meet him when I go get my book. :shock:

I'm serious, this better not be a scarey book - you two. :evil:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Not scarey in the slightest.

I'm itching to talk about it - but I'll be gracious and let you read it first. But hurry up woman, it's only 114 pages long, and half of those pages only have a single paragraph on it. Get to it !


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Got the book.

Read the book.

Am at the ready.

p.s. did not meet the scarey guy. this is not a scarey book. it was not too intense for me at all. ( this may be due to a huge amount of ignorance on my part) it reminded me of one of those artsy-fartsy movies where things flash in and out. i'll be very interested in reading Martin and Janine discuss it.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Good work Miss T*. But, horror of horrors, it sounds like you didn't like it. Say it ain't so. What about the dancing dolls in the attic ?

As for the discussion, I thought that the story, essentially, was about loneliness and redemption. I think there was some relation to Depersonalisation-ish issues as well. Of course, being an egotistic narcassisisiscisiitc bastard, I identified with Mr Harkener, or whatever his name was. The tortured writer, insomniac, living with his mum, having dirty thoughts about older women, awaiting forgiveness.!! :shock:

The only thing I thought wasn't neccessary was the pied-piper bit. I couldn't see the point of that.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

No, no, no. It was a good read. Martin, I truely think you could have written that "novella". As far as identifying with Haverstraw...you're a shoo-in. Yeah, I'm really interested in talking about all that.

So, in the main forum, Janine just posted about the books. You want to give it a few days before we really get in to it?

(Dancing dolls in the attic was a bit scarey. :shock: I don't want dolls coming to life in the middle of the night. :shock: )


----------

